# Cheap Surecan



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Just a heads up for anyone in the market... I was able to pickup a new Surecan for 50% off at my local Lowe's. They were on clearance which surprised me.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm going to bump this as I just picked up a 2.2 gallon Surecan at Lowe's yesterday for around $23. I already have the 5 gallon version which I love so thought I would get the 2.2 for my mixed gasoline for my Stihl products. So far, this is one of the best designs I have seen to comply with the morons at the EPA  I ended up getting it for around $23 not including my 10% off I normally get for Military discount.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

How are you guys getting the discount? I looked online and they seem to have the original price


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mre_man_76 said:


> How are you guys getting the discount? I looked online and they seem to have the original price


I just went into the local Lowe's and they had them on the shelf with the markdown on Clearance.

Just FYI, the clearance price is showing up on my Lowe's app.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, those look awesome!


----------



## Pompy (Oct 15, 2020)

I like these too. But then I looked it up on Amazon and Amazon turned me on to the Terapump which I like even more now.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

This is my luck......




They are forcing me to buy the 5 gallon can for $19.99 and I wanted the 2 1/2 gallon but it's $29.

Guess the 5 gallon gets filled half way..... LOL oh and thanks for the heads up!


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Picked up a spare 2.2 gallon today for $15.99. I really wanted a 5 gallon, but they were sold out.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Same here, only 2.5 gal cans available. I may pick it up just because


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mre_man_76 said:


> Same here, only 2.5 gal cans available. I may pick it up just because


I know the Lowe's out by me had the 5 gallon cans and the 2.2 gallon cans last weekend. I haven't been in there since but may swing in there today while I'm out. Did you go to the Lowe's on Skibo or Ramsey? I go to the one on Good Middling drive.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, only 2.5 gal cans available. I may pick it up just because
> ...


Physically went to the one on Ramsey but searched online from Hope Mills to Sanford and any 5 gal I saw was listed full price


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

mre_man_76 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > mre_man_76 said:
> ...


I think since they are on clearance they won't show you what's in stock at each store, so you have to physically go in there and see what they have in stock. The one on Good Middling Dr. had 2 5 gallon Surecan's as of 3 hours ago :thumbup:


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> mre_man_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


Slow day at work today so I took a trip to the Lumberton Lowe's as they showed the 5 Gal in stock. No luck when I got there so picked up the 2.2 gal for $19. Stopped at the Hope Mills location on the way back to work and to my surprise there were 4 available. They were priced at $39 but showed them the online price of $26 and they priced matched so feel pretty good about my little trip.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

So funny how the prices are all over the place.....usually big box store prices are close to the same price. But since it's on clearance it's a matter of supply.


----------

